# Engineering at its best



## Michael. (May 12, 2014)

.

Engineering at its best

www.youtube.com/embed/Ksl3ovAldVg
.


----------



## Phantom (May 12, 2014)

Love the folding chair briefcase !!
But no fold down home theater ??? tut tut tut


----------



## rkunsaw (May 12, 2014)

Rube Goldberg would be proud.


----------

